# What exactly is a waterford bit designed for???



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

Waterfords are good for really strong horses and horses that grab the bit and run. SInce they have so many links on the bit it is a harsher bit because it has a weird pressure on the horses mouth. My horse is really strong and i have her in a waterford for cross country and sometimes jumping.


----------



## kcscott85 (Jul 28, 2010)

A waterford bit is as harsh as you make it. You should only use it if you have light hands and don't lean on the reins. I switched my horse from a loose ring snaffle to a waterford because he would continuously grab the bit and pull. With the waterford, he stopped because he was essentially punishing himself. It's also virtually impossible for him to grab and pull with because the bit itself is collapsible.


----------

